
TetraVue Says It's Flash LIDAR is (much) better than the rest - deepnotderp
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/self-driving/tetravue-says-its-lidar-will-dominate-the-robocar-business
======
pross356
This is the first lidar company I've seen that says it measures the optical,
rather than the electronic, time of flight.

~~~
Gravityloss
They split the incoming light and modulate the other path, say with a ramp
signal. The other path is left intact.

Then they measure both paths. They compare the modulated and unmodulated light
and voila, you have time of arrival for the light pulse.

